# Substrate of choice



## jerseyjay (Jul 23, 2002)

cerealkllr4 said:


> :?: Substrate of choice :?:
> 
> OK - Small is Cool. What is the general view on substrates. What would be the most popular?
> 
> ...


Presently Fourite is the best substrate on the market IMHO.

Flourite™ is a specially fracted stable porous clay gravel for the natural planted aquarium. Although it may be mixed with other gravels, Flourite™ is best used as an integral substrate bed. Any mixture should be at least half Flourite™. Gravel modifiers such as laterite are not necessary. Flourite™ is not chemically coated or treated, and will not alter the pH of the water. Although pre-washed, it should be rinsed before use to remove residual dust.


----------



## Work In Progress (Mar 4, 2003)

Sand gets my vote! 
It feels super soft in the tank and the plants root great!

Kelly :bounce:


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Aside from cost, there are few downsides to Fluorite. It will make the water cloudy for a day or so, but won't cloud up the water every time you distrub the substrate the way kitty litter will. It doesn't compact with time and it looks great. 
Unless you're on a REALLY tight budget, and want to try kitty litter, go for at least 50% Fluorite. The other 50% can be sand, to save money and also make it a bit easier to plant rooted plants.


----------



## Rickster (Mar 18, 2003)

Dr.Jay said:


> cerealkllr4 said:
> 
> 
> > :?: Substrate of choice :?:
> ...


How did you get that tiny little TM sign next to the word Flourite :?:


----------



## jerseyjay (Jul 23, 2002)

Rickster said:


> How did you get that tiny little TM sign next to the word Flourite :?:


I copied the text from Seachems page :wink:


----------



## Rickster (Mar 18, 2003)

Aaaahhh


----------



## cerealkllr4 (Mar 27, 2003)

I have to admit that i've been using a creek/river sand substrate in my "big" tank for a while and the plants seem to like it. Is there any reason that this wouldn't be a good choice also?


----------



## andrams (Feb 14, 2012)

im currently using gravel. 

will low light plants be able able to root and survive in gravel? Newbie here.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

ADA aqua soil is probably the best quality stuff you're going to get. Good nutrients, great soil in itself. I love the stuff.


----------



## Gloria Fox (Feb 12, 2021)

I use Carib Sea Eco-Complete for my freshwater tank. I decided to use this one because it contains heterotrophic bacteria. It helps to convert waste into natural nutrients. In fact, there are a lot of different articles on the net about it, like this one www.thepets.net. I guess it also depends on your goals. What plants you want to grow up and so on.


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

This thread started out peacefully enough 18 years ago. Let's see where it goes now!
Edit for 19 years.


----------

